# Gordon County 2017



## ngamtns (Nov 16, 2017)

Saw two dead bucks on the road today in Calhoun. Think it may be getting ready to crank up in Gordon.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 17, 2017)

I hunted a big hayfield near Calhoun on Thursday. I watched fourteen does cross the field and a small eight standing near my stand never even glanced in their direction. If the rut is kicking, that buck has made a different lifestyle choice.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 25, 2017)

Watched a 140" buck breed a doe just across the property line yesterday morning. Not much movement in the open fields, the bucks seem to have the does pushed deep in the woods.


----------



## ngamtns (Nov 28, 2017)

Saw a buck chasing a doe on pleasant valley road this morning around 7:45. Good deer at least outside ears.


----------

